# rabetting router bit + bearing set



## lightmyway (Nov 4, 2013)

First thing to say is Hi to all of you.

I've just fallen around because I'm looking for a possible solution which is making me crazy in my wooden work. Just as start I must say I'm new with wood and I'm trying to develop here my own personal wooden sunglasses. 

I’m looking for a rabbeting router bit to make an V -Groove just in a wooden frame to pop in and out lenses. The depth of the groove has to be between 0.5 mm and 1 mm ( around 1/36” and 1/16 “). I guess this depth should be able to be regulated by a set of different bearing set sizes, of course I’m also interested in them too for having different alternatives. Width of the groove needs to be between 1 mm and 2 mm ( around 1/24” and 1/12”). I guess in order to have some different alternatives of width I might have to need more than one bit, I’m also interested in more than one to cover that depth range to work. Find attached a picture of something similar of what I’m supposed to be looking for….










My idea is to use a portable router and put it down on a table and hold it leaving out just the rabbeting bit to make the groove to the frames which are manipulated by hand during grooving process, that is why it is important depth and widh are fixed and not variable during process work in order to get a consisten and homogeneous result in grooving.


Shank size is not initially important because I would buy here a portable router to fit the shank size of the units I’m looking for. I believe standard sizes are ¼” and ½”, I guess for this precision work ¼” would be best if possible.

I have a rotary dremel tool, however I have not been able to find any accessories of Dremel or any other brands matching my requests. have you got any? As you know the shank size of Dremel is smaller as far as I know…

Anyway your comments and recommendations are very welcome.

Best regards and thanks for your sure cooperation in advance

Frank


----------



## rockysaw (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello Frank, thought I would give you my 2 bits, Here is my website to see if we're on the same page OK? I have carving bits-vpoint bits in 60 and 90 degree angles.
here you go...diamond and carbide router bits


----------

